# Hintergrund von Fotos ändern?



## RealBushido (8. Juni 2005)

nabend leude,
bin neu hier und hab gleich mal ne frage und zwar::
wie kann ich bei photoshop den hintergrund ändern ?
wär nett wenn mir einer sagen könnte wo das da ist..
danke schonma im vorraus  

gruss realbushido


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Juni 2005)

Meinst du evtl. die Farbe der Hintergrundebene?

Dann ganz einfach im Farbwähler die Farbe wählen und unter "Bearbeiten" "Fläche füllen".


----------



## JoeFrag (8. Juni 2005)

Guten Abend.

Ich glaub es ist besser wenn du deine Frage etwas präziser stellst.  Z. B. eine Person entfernen, Farbe ändern....


ciao




// da war ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## versuch13 (8. Juni 2005)

Hi Bushido, sorry, kannst du vielleicht mal etwas genauer erklären was du machen willst?
 Vielleicht anhand von einem Beispiel?
 Und lese dir bitte mal die Netiquette durch, hier wird es nicht gerne gesehen wenn man durchgehend in Kleinbuchstaben schreibt.


 greetz


----------



## da_Dj (8. Juni 2005)

Welchen Hintergrund ändern? Wenn du ein Foto hast, den kompletten Hintergrund in einer Farbe? Oder willst du die Objekte im Vordergrund (z.B. Personen etc.) frei haben und vor anderen Hintergrund setzen? Das geht nicht einfach nur mit einem Klick  (aber fast )


----------



## RealBushido (8. Juni 2005)

nabend,
Sry war nich so genau..
Ich meinte z.b. wenn ich einen Koffer fotografiert habe und davon die Hintergrundsfarbe ändern möchte.. Also weiss oda so.. 
danke im voraus für die hilfe   

Gruss RealBushido


----------



## da_Dj (9. Juni 2005)

Such mal nach *Freistellen* , dass dürfte zumindest der erste Schritt sein  Einfaches Objekt wie 'n Koffer könntest du mit dem *Lasso-Werkzeug (Shortcut L)* "ausschneiden", ansonsten mal nach *(Layer-)Masken* oder *Pfaden*  suchen. Diese beiden Möglichkeiten bieten nach ein wenig Einarbeitungszeit mit die besten Ergebnisse.

Machst du das mit dem *Lasso-Werkzeug*  umrande einfach dein Objekt (Koffer), kehre danach die Auswahl um *(strg+shift+i)* und fülle den Bereich mit weiss (als Vordergrund-Farbe definieren, mit Farbwähler) über *Bearbeiten -> Fläche Füllen* *(Shortcut alt+entf / shift+F5)*. Die Füllung solltest du auf einer neuen Ebene machen *(strg+shift+n)* damit du sie an Stellen die dir nicht gefallen per *Maske/Radierer*  löschen kannst.

Hoffe das war hilfreich genug, ansonsten wie gesagt mal ein wenig in der Forumssuche stöbern, da sollte eigentlich alles schonmal behandelt worden sein.


----------



## RealBushido (9. Juni 2005)

Moin da dj ,
Hm find das irgendwie nicht..  
Wär nett wenn du mir genau erklären könntest wo das ist..
Ich will aber nich nur sowas einfaches wie bei einem Koffer den Hintergrund ändern, sondern auch bei andern Gegenständen. Wollte nämlich ein paar Sachen bei ebay reinstellen.. Wär nett wenn du mir da nochmal helfen könntest...  

Gruss RealBushido


----------



## Milur (9. Juni 2005)

Les mal da und folge evtl. noch einigen Links im Thread.
Da sollte alles drinstehen, was du brauchst.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials195534.html&highlight=freistellen


----------



## RealBushido (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leude,
Danke für die Antworten. Hab das mal alles ausprobiert.. Aber das mit dem extrhieren geht irgendwie nich kp woran das liegt mach ich bestimmt falsch.
Und das mit dem Freistellen also ausschneiden geht aber wenn ich das in ein neues Bild stellen will is das komischerweise nich ganz drauf, sondern nur knapp die Hälfte..
bitte um Hilfe
Weiss nich mehr weiter  

Bei sowas will ich z.b den Hintergrund und farbe ändern
http://www.bilder-upload.de/050917/NVdUeENG.JPG 

gruss bushido


----------



## Dark_Fighter (9. Juni 2005)

Also extrahieren müsste da ganz gut klappen. Du fährst mit dem Stift den Rand des Koffers ab und füllst den und dann bestätigen. Wichtig ist das du die Linien am Schluss verbindest. Dann kann man in der freinarbeit noch mit Radiergummi mit weicher spitze und weniger deckkraft drübergehen und Kanten abrunden, so mache ich Nicht-Profi das


----------



## Boromir (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo RealBushido,

kleiner Tip, wenn du das nächste mal sowas fotografierst benutze ein einfarbiges Laken als Hintergrund, dann gibt's nicht solche Probleme beim Freistellen.
Aber nun zu deinem Problem.
Geh bitte in die Kanäle Pallette und wähle dort den Rotkanal.
Nimm dann den Zauberstab und klick in den schwarzen Kofferdeckel, jetzt müsste schon das Meiste von dem Koffer ausgewählt sein.
Wechsle jetzt zum Lassowerkzeug halte die Umschalttaste gedrückt und umfahre mit gedrückter linker Maustaste die noch nicht ausgewählten Stellen (Scharniere, Logo, das innere des Kastens usw.
Wenn du alles hast aktiviere den RGB Kanal und wechsle wieder in die Ebenenpallette, drücke Strg-J und deine Auswahl wird als neue Ebene eingefügt.
Halt die Strg Taste gedrückt und klicke auf das Symbol "neue Ebene", dadurch erstellst du eine neue Ebene unterhalb deiner eben eingefügten.
Diese kannst du mit einer Farbe deiner Wahl füllen.
Sollten noch Reste des Hintergrundes zu sehen sein radiere sie einfach weg, pass aber auf das die richtige Ebene gewählt ist ( die mit dem Koffer).
Gruß

Boromir

Wenn alles geklappt hat sollte es so aussehen (außer der Schein)


----------



## Leola13 (9. Juni 2005)

Hai, 

der Tipp mit dem einfarbigen Hintergrund ist der wichtigste überhaupt !

Für Ebay und bei dem Bild sollte aber Filter - Extrahieren ausreichen. Ansonsten würde ich aber immer eine Variante, wie von Boromir gepostet, oder über Ebenmasken vorziehen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## RealBushido (10. Juni 2005)

Nabend leude,
Danke an alle für die Antworten.. 
Ich werd das mal morgen ausprobieren.
Boromir wäre nett wenn du nochma morgen hier vorbei schaust. Falls ich noch fragn hab.
Sieht nämlich echt gut aus... Respekt.. Genau so hatte ich es mir vorgestellt..
Also wär gut wenn du nochmal reinschaust..
Schonmal danke im vorraus

Gruss und schöne Nacht noch..  

Bushido


----------



## Boromir (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo Bushido,

habe mal ein Kurztutorial über's Extrahieren geschrieben Hier
Falls du noch einen Zehner übrig hast dann kann ich dir die Zeitschrift "Chip Foto-Video Photoshop" empfehlen. Ist gerade erschienen, enthält viele Tips und ist sehr kompakt.
Gruß

Boromir


----------



## RealBushido (10. Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank Boromir..
Hast mir echt geholfen   
Aber hab da doch noch 3 Fragen.   
Und zwar ich hab das jetzt genau so gemacht wie du es so schön beschrieben hast,aber das mit dem bereinigen (wiederherstellen) funktioniert irgendwie nicht mit der Alt-Taste.   
Und wenn ich dann alles gemacht habe geh ich ja auf ok und will das denn abspeichern, bloss irgendwie is der Hintergrund denn weiss beim abgespeicherten Bild, obwohl ich beim Farbwähler es auf grau eingestellt habe.  
Achja und mich würd noch interessieren wie du das mit dem leuchtenden Rand gemacht hast..
Sieht nämlich echt super aus..
Danke nochmals für deine Hilfe und deiner Mühe..
Würd mich freun wenn du mir nocheinmal helfen könntest... 

oder hast du icq oder so? Brauch bestimmt nochmal Hilfe.. und du kennst dich ja echt super aus mit sowas..

schöne Gruss Bushido


----------



## Boromir (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo Bushido,

du musst die alt-Taste gedrückt halten, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären warum es nicht funktioniert.
Der graue Hintergrund ist nur zur besseren Übersicht, wenn du in deinem Bild einen haben willst dann erstell eine neue Ebene unterhalb deines Koffers und fülle diese mit Grau.
Nun zum Schein: Strg Taste gedrückt halten und in der Ebenenpallette auf die Ebene mit dem freigestellten Koffer klicken. Dadurch wird der Koffer ausgewählt. Neue Ebene zwischen dem grauen Hintergrund und dem Koffer erstellen. Dann im Menü Auswahl--Auswahl verändern--Erweitern--15 pixel. danach die Auswahl mit weiß füllen. Filter--Weichzeichnungsfilter--Gaußscher Weichzeichner,
einen Wert um die 30 nehmen. Musst du probieren. Wenn es zu kräftig ist die Ebenendeckkraft verringern.
ICQ habe ich nicht, aber schick mal eine PN dann kriegen wir das schon hin.

Boromir


----------



## boogmaster84 (11. Juni 2005)

Also dadurch dass dein Koffer relativ gerade Kurven hat empfiehlt sich wohl eine Arbeit mit Pfaden.
Pfad werkzeug wählen und Punkte an den Ecken platzieren.Und dann die Auswahl erstellen von diesem Pfad. Auswahl umkehren und in der Tonwertkorrektur farbe einstellen oder auch in den Farbtönen.Fertig und Auswahl wieder aufheben


----------

